# Model S Audio Upgrades?



## driver#43 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone had an experience with aftermarket stereo or speaker options for Model S. I currently am somewhat unsatisfied with the level of audio quality I'm getting, and a friend of mine suggested I look into some third party options. The two companies that were name dropped were Light Harmonic and Reus. Seeing as I don't have a way of auditioning either of these companies' products, I'm left to rely on the good word of existing owners. So: has anyone tried either option, either for a full stereo replacement or a speaker replacement? Are there any other companies I should perhaps look into as well? Thanks for reading and any suggestions/anecdotes.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

driver#43 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had an experience with aftermarket stereo or speaker options for Model S. I currently am somewhat unsatisfied with the level of audio quality I'm getting, and a friend of mine suggested I look into some third party options. The two companies that were name dropped were Light Harmonic and Reus. Seeing as I don't have a way of auditioning either of these companies' products, I'm left to rely on the good word of existing owners. So: has anyone tried either option, either for a full stereo replacement or a speaker replacement? Are there any other companies I should perhaps look into as well? Thanks for reading and any suggestions/anecdotes.


FWIW, I've heard Reus in 2013 and it was pretty good... but in the end I opted to stay with the factory standard audio...

My reasoning is because I used to listen to a lot of AM and talk radio... and not music...


----------

